# How to paint your nails perfectly



## Art Nail (Apr 16, 2016)

I  will show you tips and tricks on how to paint your nails perfectly! Have you ever dreamed of the perfect polished manicure? Well, today I am going to show you how to do just that! A perfect DIY nail manicure at home 

Video: link removed

Waiting 5 second and skip.

Let me know if you enjoyed this video! Also, do you have any nail art design requests? Let me know them in the comments!


----------

